# 1st Wacky Bass



## BassAddict (Dec 8, 2007)

Hes small but its my 1st wacky rig bass so im proud, I also almost had my first topwater bass too, but should have wait another few seconds untill my rod loaded up. Instead of waiting I set the hook and I just pulled the bait out of his mouth. A few cast later I had a real nice one hooked but reeled him right into the brush pile i just caught him off of. he buryed himself inside of it and that was all she wrote, i had to break my line.......... Oh well maybe ill get em tomorrow...


----------



## shamoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats my friend, almost had that double first timers, what type of top water bait were you using?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 8, 2007)

Was swimming an Esquire worm by a brushpile at my old crap pond. Man It was cool!! Thats gonna be my first stop tomorrow, except this time Im not gonna overcast and pull them bass into it, and hopefully ill catch that lil @#$% that has my 2/0 Hookerz hook!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 8, 2007)

Gave it a thought to try my luck tomorrow, as the temp is supposed to be 63*, however _more_ rain forecast. It's been raining here since Thursday night, at times real heavy, then it'll quit, then it'll start again. Raining heavy again at this moment.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 8, 2007)

nice! I'm dying up here, it was like 17 degrees this morning walking the dog....insane


----------



## little anth (Dec 9, 2007)

yea good job im diein too


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, temp forecast has changed from 63 to 54, with 90% chance of rain. :roll:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 9, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Well, temp forecast has changed from 63 to 54, with 90% chance of rain. :roll:



9 degrees and theres a 10% chance it wont rain so put on an extra layer and go fishin!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Well, temp forecast has changed from 63 to 54, with 90% chance of rain. :roll:
> ...



Crossed my mind, lol, but I spent the entire day yesterday outside at a school event in 43* weather and it rained all day. I may just pass on this one


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 10, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Catch um up boy!! any size is a good size



I agree!


----------



## little anth (Dec 10, 2007)

its called jersey rig for a reason all the people fish it here nice job


----------

